# Black moor



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

can a black moore be kept in a 29 gallon?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It is possible but that would be the only thing I would keep in the tank. You would need to keep on the water changes.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

One fancy goldfish = 15 gal, each additional one 10 gal more. So a 29 gal could house 2 fancy goldfish without any problems. One goldfish will be lonely, while they are not schooling fish, they love each others company and I would never keep one by itself.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

im not even sure that any of this is even going to happen but i gave my friend a goldfish for her birthday a while ago and she keeps it in a 2 gallon (i know, way to small, but back then i knew nothing about fish.  ) his growth is most likely permantly stunted by now and if i got this 29 gallon and asked if i could have him would i be able to keep him in there with the black moor even when the moor is full grown? the other guy is about 3 inches now.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I used to have a black moor in my 29 gallon, they are so cool. I would say 2 could go well in there. I might want another one.


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

You should be able to get 2 fish for a 29 gallon. The general rule for goldies is 10 gallons per fish so a 29 gallon tank would house two goldies no problem. Have fun with your new goldies and have fun trying not to buy any more.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I always thought it was 30 gal for one goldfish +20 gal for each additional one?!


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

thats why i asked, i've read so many differnt things on the proper size tanks for goldfish, in TFM it said that they needed 10-20 gallons, some websites say 30 gallons, some say 10 etc. so im a wee bit confused.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Someone should make up an official rule for goldfish. I think they would do well with 15 gallons each, so 2 would go in your tank.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The drs, foster and smith site says 30 gallons pre moore.
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=856
If a place that sells them says that you should probably give them that much space if not more.

Remember your moore needs more.


----------



## GaryTheGoldfish (Jul 8, 2005)

My personal rule:

Comets: 150 gallons
Commons: 100 gallons
Smaller fancy varieties: 50 gallons.

A 29g might be ok, but always look for the bigger option.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

im not even sure i'll be able to get another tank, and 29 is definatly the biggest my parents would let me have. but i was just wondering just in case.


----------



## MyCometGoldfish (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah. i have a black moor in a 35 g tank, but a 29 g is moore than enough room


----------



## GaryTheGoldfish (Jul 8, 2005)

Not for a comfy fit. Yes, you can probably keep a moor in a 29g (just about), but it's best to give that extra room.


----------

